# A few photos from our recent trial



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Here're a few photos of Solstice from our DOCNA trial a couple weekends ago. It was hot but she loves running outside. 




































(that's a lovely gait, but Solstice you're supposed to RUN in agility! I think this was near the end of the weekend when it was pretty hot and she was getting tired, she really did run and not trot most of the weekend. )


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Great images.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics! How did she do?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome photos! What a gorgeous girl :wub:


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Great pics! How did she do?


She qualified in most of her runs. Ones we didn't qualify were Trigility (partners had too many faults), Traditional Gamblers (I didn't support the gamble right), and both Jumpers (knocked bar in one, over time in both). 

Jumpers is usually our nemesis in DOCNA because of the tight course times. Minimum yardage is 4.5 yds/sec, Solstice is usually around 4.7 in Jumpers, occasionally she'll break 5 yds/sec but this weekend she was slower I think partly due to the heat. And partly because we had a USDAA trial the weekend before at 20" and I stupidly didn't do anything the week in between to prepare her for 24" again. Gotta get that girl moving faster anyway!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job! She did very well!


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

great pics, I am very jealous, I can not get my do over the teeter totter and weaving to save my life (to be fair, I haven't worked on weaving as much as I should, because i am so focused on the stupid teeter totter), but he jumps like a dream LOL


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Such a beautiful girl!  You should be so proud of her accomplishments! I need to get working more with my little brat on doing something with his time lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GORGEOUS dog!!!!


----------

